# HaBe´s bei Nacht



## Catsoft (7. September 2005)

Hallo!
Da Bikegeissel heute schon die N.Rides für die etwas gemütlichere Fraktion angekündigt hat, komm ich jetzt auch mal "offiziell" um die Ecke. Es wird auch für die etwas zügigere Fraktion eine "Nacht, Nebel und Schnee" Aktion geben. Ab dem 5. Oktober wird es Mittwochs um 17.45 eine zügige Variante durch die HaBe´s geben.  Die Runde bleibt technisch gleich, das Tempo ist allerdings etwas ruhiger. Die Wildschweine sollte schon mal ihre Sonnenbrillen rauskramen   

Bei Fragen zur Technik, einfach her damit, allerdings kann ich hier schon den Tip gegen: Eine 5W Sigma reicht nicht    

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Netghost (7. September 2005)

wie 5W Sigma reicht NICHT? reichen denn die 15Watt? Und warum müsst ihr die Nightrides immer IN der woche machen? Könnt ihr euch nich mal auf nen Samstag treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. September 2005)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> wie 5W Sigma reicht NICHT? reichen denn die 15Watt? Und warum müsst ihr die Nightrides immer IN der woche machen? Könnt ihr euch nich mal auf nen Samstag treffen?



ist das die 10+5 W Sigma? Da sollte der Akku nicht lange halten   

Am Wochenende können wir sogar bei Tageslicht fahren


----------



## einoesiinhh (13. September 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ab dem 5. Oktober wird es Mittwochs um 17.45 eine zügige Variante durch die HaBe´s geben...
> 
> Gruß
> Robert




Au fein, da bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Ich hoffe, vom letztjährigen Stammpersonal lassen sich dann auch Jörg und Morten mal wieder blicken...die habe ich ja ewig nicht gesehen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ozei (16. September 2005)

Ich glaube ich besorg mir auch mal ein Lupinchen und fahr diese Jahr mit


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2005)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich besorg mir auch mal ein Lupinchen und fahr diese Jahr mit



Es muß nicht immer Lupine sein


----------



## Catsoft (25. September 2005)

Noch 1 1/2 Wochen   

Gruesse von Mecki's   
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
Unser N.Ride war ja gestern etwas abrupt zu Ende.    Ist aber zum Glück bis auf ein paar Kratzer nix passiert.   

Wie schaut es nächste Woche am Dienstag aus? Hab mal im LMB eingetragen.

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Da es ja offensichtlich unter euch ein paar Neugierige gibt: Mir ist gestern die Schraube der Sattelklemmung gerissen und ich saß plötzlich auf der Stütze     Sozusagen direct mounting 
Na ja, die verbaute M6 ist sowieso etwas zierlich und hat halt nach 7 Jahren den Betrieb eingestellt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## edvars (20. Oktober 2005)

Bei Sattelstützprobleme Schient Robert wiederholungstäter zu sein, hoffentlich passiert es ihn nicht nicht ein tag am Monte Altissimo   

Wie geht's sonst?, wie war Gardasee?



			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Da es ja offensichtlich unter euch ein paar Neugierige gibt: Mir ist gestern die Schraube der Sattelklemmung gerissen und ich saß plötzlich auf der Stütze     Sozusagen direct mounting
> Na ja, die verbaute M6 ist sowieso etwas zierlich und hat halt nach 7 Jahren den Betrieb eingestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2005)

Moin Morten!

Ist zwar Off-Topic ....

Mir gehts ganz gut und die 2 Wochen am Lago waren klasse!    War endlich mal auf dem Altissimo. Aber meine Lieblingsabfahrt wird der 601er nicht mehr. Dafür liebe ich derzeit den  Dosso dei Roveri. 
Hab einige neue traumhafte Trails gefunden und die Pizza im Al Porto vermisse ich ehrlich. Aber der nächste Ausflug ist schon in Planung!

Was machst du so, warst du am Lago?

Robert

P.S.: Ich laß es bei N.Ride dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Ja ich war da, die Pizzas ist echt die ganze reise wert, und das Biken ist auch natulisch schön, obwohl die ganze berge nicht für mich ist(tragepassagen finde ich etzend). Auf Altissimo und Tramaltzo war ich aber schon, und lustig ist es das des höher man kommt , des weiniger Bikern trift man   , ab und zu kriegt man das gefühl das die alle im tal herumrollen.

LG

Morten.


----------



## JanV (21. Oktober 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich laß es bei N.Ride dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen



Dann komme ich vielleicht auch mal mit....das Tempo halte ich zwar schon durch, aber verursacht soviel Adrenalin dass ich nachher nicht schlafen kann    

Kenne das aus Erfahrung von ne Mittwochabend Ausfahrt Anfang dieses Jahres.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2005)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ja ich war da, die Pizzas ist echt die ganze reise wert, und das Biken ist auch natulisch schön, obwohl die ganze berge nicht für mich ist(tragepassagen finde ich etzend). Auf Altissimo und Tramaltzo war ich aber schon, und lustig ist es das des höher man kommt , des weiniger Bikern trift man   , ab und zu kriegt man das gefühl das die alle im tal herumrollen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist wohl so. ich hab auf einigen Touren (Moser) keine Sau getroffen. Die waren wohl alle auf der Tremalzo-Route unterwegs.   

Tragepassagen gehören (zumindest auf neuen Touren) einfach dazu. Wir haben auch einen Tag am Missone den ganzen Weg runter getragen. jetzt war mir wieder klar warum ich von 10 Jahren das letzte Mal auf der dieser Tour unterwegs war. Die Touren können sich seid Moser auch schon erheblich gewandelt haben. So ist die früher einfache Laghel Tour mittlerweile durch Erosion auf den "normalen" Touri unfahrbar geworden. Die Abfahrt vom Pernici bin ich im Frühjahr fast komplett runter gefahren und jetzt im Herbst fast komplett gelaufen. Der Weg war durch die Regenfälle der Vorwoche in schlechtem Zustand und extrem rutschig.  

Ansonsten kenn ich mich schon ganz gut aus und halte die Tragepassagen meist in Grenzen. Ist halt auch eine Frage der Erfahrung und Fahrtechnik. Mit den jahren gewöhnt man sich an der Schotter und fängt an ihn zu lieben (wie pervers)


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe den Termin für Dienstag wg. Wetter gelöscht   Wie schaut es am Donnerstag aus?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## einoesiinhh (24. Oktober 2005)

Abgesagt! Wegen dem bißchen Regen? Och, nö....  
Aber ich bin ja nicht nachtragend, deshalb wäre ich Donnerstag auch dabei - falls ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (25. Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich sollte ich Donnerstag Zeit haben, mal schauen wie das Wetter so ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Mich hat ein Grippe erwischt. Wird also diese Woche nix


----------



## bofh_marc (31. Oktober 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Mich hat ein Grippe erwischt. Wird also diese Woche nix



Gute Besserung!

Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut, dass es ausfaellt. Hab mein Hinterrad noch nicht wieder repariert und heute eigentlich keine Zeit (und Lust) dafuer.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (31. Oktober 2005)

Mich hat es leider auch erwischt . Ein Nightride mit gleich vier Rocky Mountains war wohl zu viel für mich  ...bis nächste Woche  .
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (7. November 2005)

Moin!
Wollen wir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren?

Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (7. November 2005)

Mir waere Mittwoch lieber, aber Donnerstag wuerde zur Not auch gehen. 

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich noch mitfahren darf    Mein Single-Speeder ist jetzt fertig und der soll eigentlich fuer die Nightrides sein. Mal schauen, ob ich das Tempo dann noch halten kann.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (7. November 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich noch mitfahren darf    Mein Single-Speeder ist jetzt fertig und der soll eigentlich fuer die Nightrides sein. Mal schauen, ob ich das Tempo dann noch halten kann.
> 
> Gruss
> Marc




Wenn auf dem Rahmen das Richtige steht, läßt Robert Dich sicher mitfahren, egal wie schnell/langsam Du bist...  
Zur Frage: Mir würde Mittwoch auch etwas besser passen, ich wäre aber auch Donnerstag dabei.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (7. November 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auf dem Rahmen das Richtige steht, läßt Robert Dich sicher mitfahren, egal wie schnell/langsam Du bist...



Das ist dann auch ein Problem. Leider steht da nichts mit Rocky Mountain   ist nur mein alter FOCUS-Rahmen


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2005)

Hallo!
Aus dienstlichen Gründen klappt es am Dienstag vermutlich nicht.   Hab jetzt mal den Donnerstag ins Auge gefaßt....

Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (14. November 2005)

Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch zu fahren. Robert scheint ja fremd zu gehen   

Gruss
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (14. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Aus dienstlichen Gründen klappt es am Dienstag vermutlich nicht.   Hab jetzt mal den Donnerstag ins Auge gefaßt....
> 
> Robert



Moin, Donnerstag kann ich nicht...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (14. November 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch zu fahren. Robert scheint ja fremd zu gehen
> 
> Gruss
> Marc



Ja, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen - so gegen 18:00 geht für mich gut, wenns an der Kärntner Hütte ist. Ansonsten müsste ich halt noch Zeit für den Anfahrtsweg berücksichtigen.


----------



## bofh_marc (14. November 2005)

Sorry, 

leider passt es mir Mittwoch doch nicht - muss laenger arbeiten (ja, sowas gibts auch im oeffentlichen Dienst   ) Aber Donnerstag wuerde gehen.

Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (14. November 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen - so gegen 18:00 geht für mich gut, wenns an der Kärntner Hütte ist. Ansonsten müsste ich halt noch Zeit für den Anfahrtsweg berücksichtigen.



Mal ne Frage: Hattest Du dich nicht schon für vergangenen Mittwoch angemeldet - und bist dann nicht gekommen, ohne einen Laut von Dir zu geben? Nicht die feine Art...


----------



## Sofax (15. November 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: Hattest Du dich nicht schon für vergangenen Mittwoch angemeldet - und bist dann nicht gekommen, ohne einen Laut von Dir zu geben? Nicht die feine Art...


Dass ich nicht konnte, lag an der Arbeit - und abgemeldet hatte ich mich  .... ?!?


----------



## einoesiinhh (16. November 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich nicht konnte, lag an der Arbeit - und abgemeldet hatte ich mich  .... ?!?



Kommt immer mal vor, daß die Arbeit dazwischen kommt. Wir verdienen unser Geld schließlich alle nicht mit biken. Von den vier Mitfahrern wußte aber keiner, daß Du nicht kommst. 
Kleiner Tipp: Schreib doch nächstes Mal einfach eine kleine Nachricht hier ins Forum, dann weiß man zumindest im nachhinein, was los war und Du dich nicht nur aus Jux angemeldet hast. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche, daß Du mal dabei bist. Mitfahrer sind uns immer willkommen, vor allem wenn sie ein Rocky haben....   
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ozei (17. November 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Mitfahrer sind uns immer willkommen, vor allem wenn sie ein Rocky haben....


  Bike-Rassisten


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2005)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Bike-Rassisten



Genau!  Mir ist es wurst ob jemand ein grünes Männchen vom Mars ist, solange er/sie/es ein Rocky fährt


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt immer mal vor, daß die Arbeit dazwischen kommt. Wir verdienen unser Geld schließlich alle nicht mit biken. Von den vier Mitfahrern wußte aber keiner, daß Du nicht kommst.
> Kleiner Tipp: Schreib doch nächstes Mal einfach eine kleine Nachricht hier ins Forum, dann weiß man zumindest im nachhinein, was los war und Du dich nicht nur aus Jux angemeldet hast. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche, daß Du mal dabei bist. Mitfahrer sind uns immer willkommen, vor allem wenn sie ein Rocky haben....
> Gruß
> Thomas



Jo, ich schau i.d.R. eine Stunde vorm Treffpunkt noch mal ins IBC. Dann muß ich auch schon los


----------



## Sofax (20. November 2005)

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust am Dienstag Abend durch die HaBes zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. November 2005)

Moin Marc!
Ich muß mich heute in einem offenen Brief an dich wenden:  

Komm morgen mit einem Rocky! Ich bring ne Digi mit und mit ein bischen Glück und gutem Wetter kommen 5 RMs aufs Bild   

robert


----------



## Sofax (22. November 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust am Dienstag Abend durch die HaBes zu fahren?


wg. mangelnder Resonanz auf meine Frage sage ich führ heute ab und schließe mich morgen per RM mit an ...


----------



## bofh_marc (22. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marc!
> Ich muß mich heute in einem offenen Brief an dich wenden:
> 
> Komm morgen mit einem Rocky! Ich bring ne Digi mit und mit ein bischen Glück und gutem Wetter kommen 5 RMs aufs Bild
> ...



Geht nicht, das Blizzard ist zur Zeit auseinandergebaut. Ich brauchte die 
Teile fuer meinen SingleSpeeder. Ausserdem muesste ich die Lampe umbauen und die ist zur Zeit mit nur mit Tape drangepappt. Da fehlt mir ein bisschen die Zeit zu...

Bis morgen
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (22. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring ne Digi mit und mit ein bischen Glück und gutem Wetter kommen 5 RMs aufs Bild
> 
> robert



Hoffe, Du störst Dich nicht an etwas verkrusteter Erde am Rahmen und erwartest keine blankgeputzten Bikes... 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (22. November 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, Du störst Dich nicht an etwas verkrusteter Erde am Rahmen und erwartest keine blankgeputzten Bikes...
> Gruß
> Thomas



Doch! Guckst du hier

Sind auch frisch geputzt


----------



## ozei (22. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring ne Digi mit und mit ein bischen Glück und gutem Wetter kommen 5 RMs aufs Bild
> robert



Dafür brauchst Du doch nur in deinen Keller zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2005)

Moin!
Das Bild von gestern gibts hier  

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wir die günen Männchen überhaupt nicht fotofiert haben. Aber die RMs sind auch wichtiger als die BesitzerInnen


----------



## Sofax (29. November 2005)

Geht morgen wieder jemand mit auf Tour (bei hoffentlich gefrorenem Boden)?


----------



## Sofax (8. Februar 2006)

wie wär's denn mal mit der Reaktivierung der Mittwochsrunde?
Hat jemand Lust heute oder z.B. nächste Woche? - ich weiss, aktuell ists nicht so einladend draußen


----------



## JanV (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin beruflich auch nicht mehr so gebunden wie letztes Jahr und hatte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren am Mittwochabend.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jan!
Leider macht uns das Wetter in den letzten Wochen permanent einen Strich durch die Rechnung  Schon tagsüber ist das Risiko eines Sturzes enorm...

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... 

Robert

P.S.: Noch 6 1/2 Wochen bis Malle


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell ists nicht so einladend draußen



entweder es ist über null grad, dann sind die wege eine einzige, lange, mit eisplatten duchsetzte pfütze oder es ist unter null grad und man fährt wie auf schinen in den bei über null grad angelegten spurrinnen. was gibt es daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Februar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär's denn mal mit der Reaktivierung der Mittwochsrunde?
> Hat jemand Lust heute oder z.B. nächste Woche? - ich weiss, aktuell ists nicht so einladend draußen



Also, nächste Woche könnte ich vielleicht auch, wie sollte denn das Tempo sein?
Ich gehöre da mehr zur "gemäßigten" Fraktion, Licht hätte ich für ca. 3 Std.
Gruss
Manni


----------



## Sofax (10. Februar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nächste Woche könnte ich vielleicht auch, wie sollte denn das Tempo sein?
> Ich gehöre da mehr zur "gemäßigten" Fraktion, Licht hätte ich für ca. 3 Std.
> Gruss
> Manni


Ja, das passt. Ich fahre schnell oder langsam, das sollte sich durch die Teilnehmer ergeben. Am besten so, dass auch alle wieder zusammen ankommen - wenn nix dazwischenkommt.
Ich stell dann mal einen Termin für nächsten Mi, 18:00, Kärntner Hütte ein.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2006)

Schade, ich muss leider absagen! 
Mein neues Rad wird leider erst morgen Abend fertig, muss es vorher noch bei CNC abholen (Gabelumbau RS Psylo Race auf 80 mm mit Service). 

Ist dann mein Drittrad, Hardtail mit besagter Psylo Race, Kinesis Rahmen ohne Decals, Sram X 9 mit Triggern, Sram PG 990 Kassette, LX Kurbel, X-Gen Werfer und Magura Julie Bremsen(erstmal).    

Bis Bald im Wald

Manni


----------



## Sofax (16. Februar 2006)

tja, die verbliebenen beiden anderen Mitfahrer haben sich dann tlw. auch noch abgemeldet. Das Wetter war anfangs auch äußerst bescheiden, so dass ich dann ja auf mich gestellt eine Alsphalt-Flachetappe den HaBes vorgezogen habe. 
Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2006)

also wenn es nicht regnet und wenn keine fit****er dabei sind oder sie sich zurückhalten wäre ich bei einer langsamen runde dabei. uich war schon ewig nicht mehr in den habes.


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2006)

da anscheinend doch niemand will habe ich meine pläne geändert.


----------



## Sofax (20. Februar 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> da anscheinend doch niemand will habe ich meine pläne geändert.



schade!!


----------



## JanV (21. Februar 2006)

doch ich will auch fahren.

Wenn jemand sich meldet, bin ich um 18:00 an die Hütte.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (22. Februar 2006)

Hm die letzte Zeit geht es ein bisschen planlos ab hier 

Obwohl sich keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich mal gegen 1800 an die Hütte vorbei. Wenn keiner da ist beschäftige ich mich eben anders. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sofax (22. Februar 2006)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Hm die letzte Zeit geht es ein bisschen planlos ab hier
> 
> Obwohl sich keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich mal gegen 1800 an die Hütte vorbei. Wenn keiner da ist beschäftige ich mich eben anders.
> 
> ...



hmm, leider habe ich heute kein Bike mitgebracht - daher wird das heute Abend bei mir nix!
Immerhin scheint das Interesse ja wieder zu steigen! Ich würde sagen, wir fassen mal nähxten Mi ins Auge 
Ich stell den Termin ein


----------



## Sofax (27. Februar 2006)

Mittwoch wird bei mir nix! Ich schlage alternativ morgen vor (habe den Termin im LMB schon geändert).
Wie wärs?


----------



## JanV (28. Februar 2006)

Heuteabend passt bei mir leider nicht  

ich hoffe dass sich für morgen noch jemand meldet.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sofax (28. Februar 2006)

Tja, und heute wird bei mir leider auch nix, da ich gestern bei der Hinterbaupflege gleich eine Lagerbuchse verloren habe - die muss ich jetzt erstmal wieder beschaffen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (6. März 2006)

ich war ein paar Tage krank und meine Kondition ist also "bescheiden". Bei eine langsame Runde wäre ich Mittwoch aber dabei, damit ich Freitagabend einigermaßen Fit am Start des Marathons erscheinen kann  

Gruß

Jan


----------

